# tankless water heater flush - vinegar discolored



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Blue green colour is typically from copper corrosion.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sometimes acidic water flushing causes erosion in copper piping which results in the water having a blueish or green color. Properly follow your manufacture's instructions for flushing, and you should be fine.


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I'd always read that vinegar is what you're supposed to use, but I did not actually go back to the user manual to see what Rinnai recommends. I'll be sure to do that before flushing it next time. Thanks again!


----------

